# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Microtik

## Dark666

пожалуста помогите настроить Microtik очень нужно теряю живые деньги :(

----------


## gutnik2001

Что именно ?

----------


## AlexRein

Я так понимаю вопрос уже не актуален.

----------

